# Duffy injured, pulled out of UFC Dublin



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

http://uk.ufc.com/news/UFC-Statemen...ial&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=1445463116


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Well so much for all the hype of the sales... you're going to have to pissed off people


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Well so much for all the hype of the sales... you're going to have to pissed off people


I'm going to this event and won't be looking for a refund, I'd agree that the best fight has gone but I wasn't going for Duffy or Poirier (or any individual fighter for that matter) anyway, Dalby-Till should be the Main Event be neither are Irish so..

:thumb02:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

phew!!!!

Thank god it’s only Duffy and Poirier – for a minute i thought that Pendred had pulled out …


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, as if this stretch of UFC wasnt weak enough as is. Havent been around that much in last 2 months. Looking at the schedule, nothing that great until December.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Apparently Ross Pearson offered to fight Dustin at 170lbs..

Dustin refused to fight both Pearson and Norman Parke..


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow the only fight I had interest in is off, this might be the first card I don't watch a minute of since the beginning of the UFC.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Conor has said he will take the fight.. Doubt it would happen though.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Duffy injured?

No waaaaaaaaaay.

Any card that has duffy on should have a guy lined up as a replacement, that guys been out of action more times than Evel Knievel.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Waiting for McGregor to be all over him for this.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

dude i had $500 on porier... i never bet that much on a fight before.. this is a big time booooooo.....


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Of course he's not gonna fight, he gets his show money. I bet because of this we'll see guys not accepting last minute changes more often. It's free money basically. And you are ready to fight so you can pretty much fight in a month or earlier on a different event.

What a boss Conor though for offering the fight lolz, imagine what a nice extra build up for December it would be, before the fight Conor randomly fights at LW, knocks out Porier again and then off to Aldo. That would be bad ass.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> dude i had $500 on porier... i never bet that much on a fight before.. this is a big time booooooo.....


Lucky for you  Duffy would win


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Huge sweaty bollocks.:thumbsdown:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Jesus it was a shit card as it was. Should have got a replacement to fight big ben and now this. The card will be like a TUF card now, and not even a Finale, more of a getting into the house card lol. 

Great for Paddy Houlihan though who is now headlining. The roof will come off for him. 

As if Irish people didn't swear and curse enough. There will be a blue cloud around town today


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That's awful.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

That sucks. Holohan vs smolka must be the worst main event in history. 

Serves the UFC right for refusing to find a replacement for Rothwell. Backfired horribly!

Edit: as of 2 hours ago according to Twitter Ross Pearson and Benson Henderson are on flights to Dublin... Could be a decent card saver at LW or WW!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> That sucks. Holohan vs smolka must be the worst main event in history.
> 
> Serves the UFC right for refusing to find a replacement for Rothwell. Backfired horribly!
> 
> Edit: as of 2 hours ago according to Twitter Ross Pearson and Benson Henderson are on flights to Dublin... Could be a decent card saver at LW or WW!


That is a decent fight to help give the fans a better card.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I wonder if the UFC would have gone for it is peahead accepted Conor as a replacement. It would have been crazy. Shame on you Dustin for ruining my enjoyment.

Goes to show how in shape Conor stays that he would have been ready to fight at 155 on two days notice.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I wonder if the UFC would have gone for it is peahead accepted Conor as a replacement. It would have been crazy. Shame on you Dustin for ruining my enjoyment.
> 
> *Goes to show how full of shit mcnugget is, knowing that he wouldn't be allowed to fight on two days notice.*


couldn't help myself. had to fix it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> couldn't help myself. had to fix it.


Sharrup you. Always pissing on my shit.:fighting05:


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

gazh said:


> I'm going to this event and won't be looking for a refund, I'd agree that the best fight has gone but I wasn't going for Duffy or Poirier (or any individual fighter for that matter) anyway, Dalby-Till should be the Main Event be neither are Irish so..
> 
> :thumb02:


I know how that goes... I went to UFC on FX: Browne vs. Bigfoot... 

I missed UFC 87 and it took them 4 years to come back.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Well that sucks ass.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I find it hilarious how people KNOW Conor's routine and realize he is about marketing every chance he gets. Yet they believe it any time he says he will fight. Haha, it is easy to call out guys and claim to fight anyone when you know the UFC and Dana are in no way shape or form going to do it. Hahahaha, Conor has an angle and uses it. Yet people still eat it up. He has people hook line and sinker!


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Can we please have a wild West style punch-up in the crowd and just film that.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I find it hilarious how people KNOW Conor's routine and realize he is about marketing every chance he gets. Yet they believe it any time he says he will fight. Haha, it is easy to call out guys and claim to fight anyone when you know the UFC and Dana are in no way shape or form going to do it. Hahahaha, Conor has an angle and uses it. Yet people still eat it up. He has people hook line and sinker!


You think Conor wouldn't fight a guy in Ireland he dismantled in the first round a year ago?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

So, Aldo was reckless for "sparring too hard", which ultimately cost him losing his big fight with MgGregor, but what about McGregor not merely "sparring too hard", but *wanting to fight a real fight* less than two months away from the now even bigger fight against Aldo? Sorry, I can't believe anybody realistically thought McGregor was serious about this.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

not willing to risk permanent brain damage, what a wimp, our entertainment is far more important than him ending up dribbling with slurred speech.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Oh dear lord this is unheard of, UNHEARD OF!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I find it hilarious how people KNOW Conor's routine and realize he is about marketing every chance he gets. Yet they believe it any time he says he will fight. Haha, it is easy to call out guys and claim to fight anyone when you know the UFC and Dana are in no way shape or form going to do it. Hahahaha, Conor has an angle and uses it. Yet people still eat it up. He has people hook line and sinker!


Conor would absolutely fight Poirier again in his hometown on a week's notice. 

He said the reason he initially didn't want to do TUF was because he wasn't fighting Faber at the end of it. He wanted to fight Faber and then Aldo.

I don't doubt him when he says he'll fight who ever, when ever, especially when it comes to fighting in Ireland.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Duffy dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Classic case of, "I'll fight you, quick someone hold me back". What a tosswit Conor McGregor is. Isn't he brave and heroic offering to fight at a moment's notice when there is obviously no chance of that happening. What is the matter with the world, maybe the Internet is to blame, it seems like the bigger twat someone is, the more popular they are.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Anteries said:


> Classic case of, "I'll fight you, quick someone hold me back". What a tosswit Conor McGregor is. Isn't he brave and heroic offering to fight at a moment's notice when there is obviously no chance of that happening. What is the matter with the world, maybe the Internet is to blame, it seems like the bigger twat someone is, the more popular they are.


I don't see why he wouldn't take the fight if it had no implications on his title shot against Aldo (as it's a different division). He's already knocked Dustin out in the first round quite easily, it would be a quick chunk of cash and keep him active.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> I don't see why he wouldn't take the fight *if it had no implications on his title shot against Aldo* (as it's a different division). He's already knocked Dustin out in the first round quite easily, it would be a quick chunk of cash and keep him active.


Medical Suspension => Implication


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Medical Suspension => Implication


What medical suspension? Cerrone fought two fights within 15 days this year during the month of January. Conor knocked Dustin out very easily while taking no damage in the last fight, it's an easy fight, get in, finish it, get out. 

If cerrone can fight twice within 15 days, Conor can surely fight twice within 2 months. It's not as if he's fighting someone new or dangerous, he's already fought him and knows how to beat him, and has done it very easily taking no damage.

I don't see any reason why Conor couldn't have taken the fight, got the win and then fought Aldo in December. If the UFC didn't want him to do that then that's fine, no big deal, but there's no reason to think Conor wasn't genuine in stepping up, it really isn't a stretch, it's a pretty straightforward get in, finish, get paid and then go back to training situation.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> What medical suspension? Cerrone fought two fights within 15 days this year during the month of January. Conor knocked Dustin out very easily while taking no damage in the last fight, it's an easy fight, get in, finish it, get out.
> 
> If cerrone can fight twice within 15 days, Conor can surely fight twice within 2 months. It's not as if he's fighting someone new or dangerous, he's already fought him and knows how to beat him, and has done it very easily taking no damage.
> 
> I don't see any reason why Conor couldn't have taken the fight, got the win and then fought Aldo in December. If the UFC didn't want him to do that then that's fine, no big deal, but there's no reason to think Conor wasn't genuine in stepping up, it really isn't a stretch, it's a pretty straightforward get in, finish, get paid and then go back to training situation.


You can't be serious. Medical suspensions are a common thing following a fight. Last Conor fight he had a simple cut in his eyebrow. A simple cut and few stitches: 45 days medical suspension.

Now you are seriously suggesting he should take a real fight so close to the so called biggest event in UFC? I mean, it would be a smart thing to do just ignore all the potential ways to get hurt even if the win is an easy one? I can't even begin to process how that would be a consideration.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You can't be serious. Medical suspensions are a common thing following a fight. Last Conor fight he had a simple cut in his eyebrow. A simple cut and few stitches: 45 days medical suspension.
> 
> Now you are seriously suggesting he should take a real fight so close to the so called biggest event in UFC? I mean, it would be a smart thing to do just ignore all the potential ways to get hurt even if the win is an easy one? I can't even begin to process how that would be a consideration.


I never said it wasn't a smart thing business wise, I said there's no reason to think Conor isn't genuine when saying he'd step up and fight. He's already KO'd him easily and knows how to beat him, in his mind I'm sure it's nothing more than a quick check without any implications on his title fight and more than likely it would be just that.

I'm sure the UFC was definitely not having it and I'm sure even Conor wasn't going heavy on it trying to get it. Throwing his name in there and just saying I'd take it if they needed me isn't a big deal and more than likely genuine, it isn't exactly a dangerous fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> I never said it wasn't a smart thing business wise, I said there's no reason to think Conor isn't genuine when saying he'd step up and fight. He's already KO'd him easily and knows how to beat him, in his mind I'm sure it's nothing more than a quick check without any implications on his title fight and more than likely it would be just that.
> 
> I'm sure the UFC was definitely not having it and I'm sure even Conor wasn't going heavy on it trying to get it. Throwing his name in there and just saying I'd take it if they needed me isn't a big deal and more than likely genuine, it *isn't exactly a dangerous fight.*


In wich sense a professinal MMA fight isn't dangerous? What kind of danger you are talking about here? Death? No, I don't think that kind, but Aldo got hurt *sparring* with a nobody. Duffy got hurt *sparring* with a nobody. So, how McGregor doesn't have a huuuge chance of getting hurt against a top UFC fighter in a real MMA fight?

That's the reason I am 100% sure he is trolling, specially being so in love with money, because if he was being serious, he would be just plain stupid, which I think he is not.

Imagine his speech to the public if he has to pull from the Aldo fight. All the sh!t that was thrown to Aldo and his reckless camp would now be thrown at him, but worse, because recklessness involved or not, getting hurt sparring is definitely an accident, while getting hurt in a fight you stepped in short notice by your will, where the other guy is *being paid to hurt you* is quite a different thing.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> In wich sense a professinal MMA fight isn't dangerous? What kind of danger you are talking about here? Death? No, I don't think that kind, but Aldo got hurt *sparring* with a nobody. Duffy got hurt *sparring* with a nobody. So, how McGregor doesn't have a huuuge chance of getting hurt against a top UFC fighter in a real MMA fight?
> 
> That's the reason I am 100% sure he is trolling, specially being so in love with money, because if he was being serious, he would be just plain stupid, which I think he is not.
> 
> Imagine his speech to the public if he has to pull from the Aldo fight. All the sh!t that was thrown to Aldo and his reckless camp would now be thrown at him, but worse, because recklessness involved or not, getting hurt sparring is definitely an accident, while getting hurt in a fight you stepped in short notice by your will, where the other guy is *being paid to hurt you* is quite a different thing.


Did you see the Conor-Porier fight?

And are you saying two weeks = two months? 

If you had a gun put to your head and the guy asked "will Conor be able to take the Aldo fight if he fought Porier 2 months before", would you answer no?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive no doubt Conor would take this fight in Ireland. I've also no doubt the UFC wouldn't let him for the reasons sportsman is outlining. Nobody is wrong here.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Leed said:


> Did you see the Conor-Porier fight?
> 
> And are you saying two weeks = two months?
> 
> If you had a gun put to your head and the guy asked "will Conor be able to take the Aldo fight if he fought Porier 2 months before", would you answer no?


First fight against Poirier lies in the past. How can you make a safe a resonable assumption Conor won't get hurt in any way in a second bout? Even via head butt? My answer would be "NO, I have no freaking idea."



Soojooko said:


> Ive no doubt Conor would take this fight in Ireland. I've also no doubt the UFC wouldn't let him for the reasons sportsman is outlining. Nobody is wrong here.


IF UFC would allow him to do it, what everybody knows they wouldn't, because that would be stupid, Conor would take the fight, having the UFC to share the responsibility of a possible Aldo fight second cancellation, that one on him, 1-1.

However, if UFC would say "we won't prohybit you, but it's your call and you take the heat", Conor wouldn't take this fight. He'll have other opportunities to fight in Ireland in way much bigger events, specially if he is champion. This event is already being considered one of the worse, so a fight against a man he'd beat already has only potential to make him medical suspended for any stupid reason.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

M.C said:


> What medical suspension? Cerrone fought two fights within 15 days this year during the month of January. *Conor knocked Dustin out very easily while taking no damage in the last fight,* it's an easy fight, get in, finish it, get out.
> 
> If cerrone can fight twice within 15 days, Conor can surely fight twice within 2 months. It's not as if he's fighting someone new or dangerous, he's already fought him and knows how to beat him, and has done it very easily taking no damage.
> 
> I don't see any reason why Conor couldn't have taken the fight, got the win and then fought Aldo in December. If the UFC didn't want him to do that then that's fine, no big deal, but there's no reason to think Conor wasn't genuine in stepping up, it really isn't a stretch, it's a pretty straightforward get in, finish, get paid and then go back to training situation.


He got his teeth smashed in the last fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> First fight against Poirier lies in the past. How can you make a safe a resonable assumption Conor won't get hurt in any way in a second bout? Even via head butt? My answer would be "NO, I have no freaking idea."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't agree. Conor would take the fight because he would be 100% convinced he would beat peahead with little trouble. Personally - and being serous for a moment - I agree that it would be a dumb risk.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

The other thing is it makes no financial sense for the UFC while being a huge risk. 
Whatever it would cost them to put Conor on the card would probably be more then the income from the whole card, while also taking the chance he could break his hand while knocking out Dustin!

I would like to know though why even the supposed best coaches in the world still can't learn that heavy sparring the few weeks before a fight is high risk and could be the difference between a fighter making it and being success in the sport and not? Duffy may never headline a card again

Farad Zahavi: "He suffered a concussion on the last day of sparring... [Fighters] always spar the week before a fight.... Concussions are a serious thing, and I trust the doctor made the best call for Joe's health. A week is not long for a concussion to heal."


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> The other thing is it makes no financial sense for the UFC while being a huge risk.
> Whatever it would cost them to put Conor on the card would probably be more then the income from the whole card, while also taking the chance he could break his hand while knocking out Dustin!
> 
> I would like to know though why even the supposed best coaches in the world still can't learn that heavy sparring the few weeks before a fight is high risk and could be the difference between a fighter making it and being success in the sport and not? Duffy may never headline a card again
> ...


It is strange that they would spar heavily just before a fight. I understand Zahavis point; it's good to spar and get that sharpness before a fight. But wear head gear for fooks sake and do it lightly. No need to go full power. But then again, these fighters have gargantuan egos and probably feel indestructible towards the end of camp. As you say, the trainers should know better.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> It is strange that they would spar heavily just before a fight. I understand Zahavis point; it's good to spar and get that sharpness before a fight. But wear head gear for fooks sake and do it lightly. No need to go full power. But then again, these fighters have gargantuan egos and probably feel indestructible towards the end of camp. As you say, the trainers should know better.


Yeah like seriously headgear at the very least! It almost sounds a bit fishy to me to be honest. But I suppose so many of these gyms are old school still and like you say these gargantuan ego's take over


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I really hope Conor McGregor fans wake up one morning in an episode of the Twilight zone in which everyone they meet is a bragging, boasting, loudmouth douche bag, till it drives them absolutely mad and it's like groundhog day, hell, hell and more hell.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Anteries said:


> I really hope Conor McGregor fans wake up one morning in an episode of the Twilight zone in which everyone they meet is a bragging, boasting, loudmouth douche bag, till it drives them absolutely mad and it's like groundhog day, hell, hell and more hell.


Yawn.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Yawn.


Or you're having an operation and the surgeon is strutting around in a Flash Harry suit wearing shades indoors going on about how great he is.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Anteries said:


> I really hope Conor McGregor fans wake up one morning in an episode of the Twilight zone in which everyone they meet is a bragging, boasting, loudmouth douche bag, till it drives them absolutely mad and it's like groundhog day, hell, hell and more hell.


How dare people like watching someone with a different attitude/style, how dare we enjoy some smack talk and enjoy some extra hype. The audacity we have of wanting to have fun and excitement in a sport that's designed to entertain us and give us a fun time. we are bad people for liking some show, some flare, some entertainment from the sport outside of the cage. Shame on us! Why can't everyone be a faceless, boring, uninteresting person? The sport would be much better without people trying to entertain or hype fights, man don't you just wish everybody could be robots that all act politically correct and never say anything controversial, even if it would excite fans or hype up a fight?. Sigh, maybe one day, maybe one day...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> How dare people like watching someone with a different attitude/style, how dare we enjoy some smack talk and enjoy some extra hype. The audacity we have of wanting to have fun and excitement in a sport that's designed to entertain us and give us a fun time. we are bad people for liking some show, some flare, some entertainment from the sport outside of the cage. Shame on us! *Why can't everyone be a faceless, boring, uninteresting person?* The sport would be much better without people trying to entertain or hype fights, man don't you just wish everybody could be robots that all act politically correct and never say anything controversial, even if it would excite fans or hype up a fight?. Sigh, maybe one day, maybe one day...


Diversity is always good. But because of the McGregor effect, quickly some people want to diss out those who have a more easy going personality, maybe the "boring", "faceless" and "uninteresting" you meant, and even believe they deserve to be underpaid because they don't trash talk, even though they please the fans of a combat sport with what fans of a combat sport want to see: great performances, great fights, championship belts.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Diversity is always good. But because of the McGregor effect, quickly some people want to diss out those who have a more easy going personality, maybe the "boring", "faceless" and "uninteresting" you meant, and even believe they deserve to be underpaid because they don't trash talk, even though they please the fans of a combat sport with what fans of a combat sport want to see: great performances, great fights, championship belts.


You get paid what you're worth. It's obvious that guys like Conor bring in many more views/buys than other fighters. Why do you think that is? People like the talk, the loud person in the room, the life of the party. Most people are naturally drawn to them. So yes, Conor deserves to be paid better than no face fighter X who has been in the UFC longer/fought more fights, he brings in more buys. 

As for pleasing the fans, it's pretty obvious that fans want to be pleased more than just in the fight, yeah? If they didn't, they wouldn't be throwing so much money at a guy who only has 6 fights total in the UFC. You talk about what fans want yet the numbers show clearly what the fans want - big talkers, big personalities, the loudest ones at the party. They want to be entertained inside AND outside of the cage. It's pretty obvious at this point that all the highest paid guys (or most of them) were at one point the loudest people in the room. That money doesn't come from nowhere, it comes from the fans, 'cause that's what the fans want.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Conor doesn't get paid more cause he talks trash, he gets paid more because he attracts more fans. Sure, they probably intersect in the venn diagram of MMA, but it's really that simple.

There are guys that talk trash who aren't popular and don't make much. There are guys who don't talk trash who are popular and make loads.

The UFC isn't promoting the guys who are talkers. The UFC are promoting the guys who are popular. Guys like me had Conor in their sig before he even joined the UFC. Having a bit of hype like that is why promoters will promote you. Michael Venom Page would be on more than your average fighter money because he's a popular guy too.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> You get paid what you're worth. It's obvious that guys like Conor bring in many more views/buys than other fighters. Why do you think that is? People like the talk, the loud person in the room, the life of the party. Most people are naturally drawn to them. So yes, Conor deserves to be paid better than no face fighter X who has been in the UFC longer/fought more fights, he brings in more buys.
> 
> As for pleasing the fans, it's pretty obvious that fans want to be pleased more than just in the fight, yeah? If they didn't, they wouldn't be throwing so much money at a guy who only has 6 fights total in the UFC. You talk about what fans want yet the numbers show clearly what the fans want - big talkers, big personalities, the loudest ones at the party. They want to be entertained inside AND outside of the cage. It's pretty obvious at this point that all the highest paid guys (or most of them) were at one point the loudest people in the room. That money doesn't come from nowhere, it comes from the fans, 'cause that's what the fans want.


You are obviously talking about casual fans, so I agree with in that sense. They exist just to be milked off of their money by valuing crappy operas over real fights. I am just glad I don't go with "most" people.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You are obviously talking about casual fans, so I agree with in that sense. They exist just to be milked off of their money by valuing crappy operas over real fights. I am just glad I don't go with "most" people.


I've been an MMA fan for about 10 years now, an administrator of an MMA forum, and been to many local fights. I would not consider myself to be a "casual" fan yet I'm a huge Conor fan and I'm looking forward to his fights more than most.

So yeah, the whole "I guess casuals would like him" argument is completely false. Many hardcore MMA fans are also fans of Conor. Casuals, hardcores, lots of people are fans of his and enjoy the talk.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You are obviously talking about casual fans, so I agree with in that sense. They exist just to be milked off of their money by valuing crappy operas over real fights. I am just glad I don't go with "most" people.


Crappy operas over real fights? Just because you don't like it doesn't make it a crappy opera, and Conor is a damn good fighter who is exciting to watch. Ain't that what you call a "real fight"? A guy with elite skills? You seem very contradicting. You praise elite fighters, guys who have real skills yet you take jabs at people who like Conor and say "I'm glad I'm on the bunch who value fighters". 
The reason why a lot of people love Conor is because he backs his shit up. I liked Chael and thought he was entertaining, but at the end of the day, that guy isn't the champion. Conor may talk shit but the guy has done everything has said. That's what I personally like and to me that's the reason why his trash talk works. When you hear Dana saying he wanted to bet 3 mill on a 2nd round finish, I thought, damn what a bad ass. How ofter do you hear shit like that?
You may not enjoy the smack talking guys, but how can you diss the guy when in the end, fight wise he is the top of the bunch. If (when) he beats Aldo, I assume then you will stop calling Conor overpaid, because he will be the #1 fighter?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I love The Ultimate Fighter. I used to love the Contender. I love interviews, press conferences, articles. I love when a fighter calls out another fighter, I love when someone talks about their favourite fighters, I love when guys bitch and when they accept defeat graciously.

The reason I love all of this is because no matter what, at the end of all of this, that person is gonna end up in a cage fighting. People don't love the soap opera side of things and nothing else. People are gonna walk out there and fight after it all. Aldo and McGregor is awesome because there are more layers to it than just fighting, but take away the fight and no one cares. No one cares about Rousey Vs Mayweather cause it wont happen.

Casual fans like the fighting too. You can't hate someone's motives for what hypes them up. Some people love to see some animosity and verbal exchanges before a fight. Some love to see intense staredowns. Some get hyped up when they see the starting video. Some get hyped with when they hear Leanne Hardt's voice or when they hear Bruce Buffers voice. Liking people talking shit about each other to build a fighter isn't something to be demoted to a "casual fan" area.

I love how Muhammad Ali is hailed as some God for his pre-fight antics when really all he did was spit out a couple of pre-rehearsed rhymes and metaphors, yet when guys like Conor come up they are automatically some petty and pathetic nobody who NEEDS to talk up a fight?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Ali is an interesting topic. Im not sure if this is for everyone, but I remember when I wasn't a fan of fighting and didnt have interest in it, of course I knew who Ali was, but from what I've heard I figured he was one of the GOAT boxers, a humble guy, a role-model. I was shocked when I found out that he was in fact talking mad smack to his opponents. Maybe it's just me, but I found it interesting.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I kind of agree with both sides of the argument. Cage performances are the #1 factor for me. I will never be a fan of a talker who fights shit. But combining good skills with talk doesn't hurt at all. Luckily, most talkers are exciting so it's all good.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> I've been an MMA fan for about 10 years now, an administrator of an MMA forum, and been to many local fights. I would not consider myself to be a "casual" fan yet I'm a huge Conor fan and I'm looking forward to his fights more than most.
> 
> So yeah, the whole "I guess casuals would like him" argument is completely false. Many hardcore MMA fans are also fans of Conor. Casuals, hardcores, lots of people are fans of his and enjoy the talk.


Not impressed with your numbers or the events you went and you know what I think about you being an admin. I am not saying you are a casual or dissing Conor. What I said is the casuals are the ones valuing the opera over the fights and ultimately paying the crushing percentage of all this money.
As we spoke here many, many times, most of the hard core MMA enthusiasts prefer to stream or download many fights and mostly don't care following TUF. 



Leed said:


> Crappy operas over real fights? Just because you don't like it doesn't make it a crappy opera, and Conor is a damn good fighter who is exciting to watch. Ain't that what you call a "real fight"? A guy with elite skills? You seem very contradicting. You praise elite fighters, guys who have real skills yet you take jabs at people who like Conor and say "I'm glad I'm on the bunch who value fighters".
> The reason why a lot of people love Conor is because he backs his shit up. I liked Chael and thought he was entertaining, but at the end of the day, that guy isn't the champion. Conor may talk shit but the guy has done everything has said. That's what I personally like and to me that's the reason why his trash talk works. When you hear Dana saying he wanted to bet 3 mill on a 2nd round finish, I thought, damn what a bad ass. How ofter do you hear shit like that?
> You may not enjoy the smack talking guys, but how can you diss the guy when in the end, fight wise he is the top of the bunch. If (when) he beats Aldo, I assume then you will stop calling Conor overpaid, because he will be the #1 fighter?


Not dissing Conor specifically and I never ever said a bad thing about his skills and confidence. I like his fighting, although I reckon he is still unproven on the grappling department.

I really do not enjoy the type of promotion he brings, but I accept it.
What I don't like is, because of Conors or Sonnens chosen loud personas, people come to call other real fighters "faceless" just because they are quiet types. Then, when these "kings of promotion" cross any lines, the same people will say "this is just for the show, they don't mean sh!t and are really nice people in real life". So, who is being faceless really? :confused02:

PS: TUF is a good example of crappy opera.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Not impressed with your numbers or the events you went and you know what I think about you being an admin. I am not saying you are a casual or dissing Conor. What I said is the casuals are the ones valuing the opera over the fights and ultimately paying the crushing percentage of all this money.
> As we spoke here many, many times, most of the hard core MMA enthusiasts prefer to stream or download many fights and mostly don't care following TUF.
> 
> 
> ...


The point is, it's obvious that people love the talk and love the show, hardcore or casual, and that's why they get paid what they get paid. "faceless" means "part of the crowd", these guys making 50k a fight who have been in the UFC for years are, yes, faceless. They blend into a crowd with a bunch of other guys who have no personality and aren't rising to the top. This is sports *entertainment*, yes being good at the sport is important, but so is entertaining the fans and being a personality, getting your name/brand out there, hyping your fights, getting people excited. The guys making 50-80k a fight then complaining about low pay, while doing nothing to sell themselves/hype their fights, deserve the lower pay.

People who don't do much media and are nice and polite and keep their head down don't get noticed, this is the fight game, this is the sport of physical confrontation, if you are going to get excited or pumped over a sport, this is the one, it's a fight. A brutal, mean, nasty showcase of two guys beat the hell out of each other. When a guy talks trash and does controversial things and gets his name out there, it greatly helps his interest, people notice, people want to see him fight. Hardcore fans or casual fans, it doesn't matter, people get excited.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> The point is, it's obvious that people love the talk and love the show, hardcore or casual, and that's why they get paid what they get paid. "faceless" means "part of the crowd", these guys making 50k a fight who have been in the UFC for years are, yes, faceless. They blend into a crowd with a bunch of other guys who have no personality and aren't rising to the top. This is sports *entertainment*, yes being good at the sport is important, but so is entertaining the fans and being a personality, getting your name/brand out there, hyping your fights, getting people excited. The guys making 50-80k a fight then complaining about low pay, while doing nothing to sell themselves/hype their fights, deserve the lower pay.
> 
> People who don't do much media and are nice and polite and keep their head down don't get noticed, this is the fight game, this is the sport of physical confrontation, if you are going to get excited or pumped over a sport, this is the one, it's a fight. A brutal, mean, nasty showcase of two guys beat the hell out of each other. When a guy talks trash and does controversial things and gets his name out there, it greatly helps his interest, people notice, people want to see him fight. Hardcore fans or casual fans, it doesn't matter, people get excited.


Fighters don't complain they are not millionaires, they complain when payment is less than decent, and with the Reebok deal they've lost a lot of income and UFC did not replace that with nothing but a crappy gear.

And I can listen to lots of fighters you call "faceless" giving exclusive interviews and enjoy listening to their respectiful and technical POVs on the fight business without being enslaved by what Dana White wants to promote or other smart asses using the mike to call others "sissies". Not my cup of tea at all, but I get the *masses* love it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Fighters don't complain they are not millionaires, they complain when payment is less than decent, and with the Reebok deal they've lost a lot of income and UFC did not replace that with nothing but a crappy gear.
> 
> And I can listen to lots of fighters you call "faceless" giving exclusive interviews and enjoy listening to their respectiful and technical POVs on the fight business without being enslaved by what Dana White wants to promote or other smart asses using the mike to call others "sissies". Not my cup of tea at all, but I get the *masses* love it.


Then what's the issue? Or did I misinterpret what you were saying and there is no issue? Conor hypes fights, the masses love it (both casual and hardcore), therefore more watch his fights therefore he gets paid more. We are on the same page so... yeah, maybe I misinterpreted that you thought it was an issue.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Leed said:


> The reason why a lot of people love Conor is because he backs his shit up. I liked Chael and thought he was entertaining, but at the end of the day, that guy isn't the champion.


Neither is Conor, I mean his token belt would be embarrassed even in a room full of other token "interim" belts. Being given one when the reigning champ had just defended less than 9 months prior. 

Chael beat contenders too (Okami and Marquardt), and a whole lot more dominating than McGregor did getting his ass whupped for the better part of 2 rounds before the short notice guy failed a half-assed sub and gassed. At this point, there is zero difference between the achievements of Chael and Conor. In fact Conor is actually below Chael right now, Chael demolished the reigning champ for 4.5 rounds, Conor has yet to face him. 

We'll see if that changes in December, but as of now Conor is more empty hype than Chael ever was. If and when he wins the real belt, it'll be justified, but not before.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I hate when people imply Chael never backed up his trash talk...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> I hate when people imply Chael never backed up his trash talk...


There's no backing up for trash talking. It's ridiculous winning or losing, that's the reason is called "trash".


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> There's no backing up for trash talking. It's ridiculous winning or losing, that's the reason is called "trash".


"He's going to be flat on his back. If I gotta stay out there and pound on him for 25 minutes and go home and watch myself on the DVR, that's fine with me"

Was this not more or less backed up? He was 92% right 

Before the first fight everyone was writing Sonnen off as just a talker, he was not just a talker.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> There's no backing up for trash talking. It's ridiculous winning or losing, that's the reason is called "trash".


Saying a guy is a bad fighter, a can, and then saying you will knock him out in the first round is talking trash. Then, going out there and knocking him out in the first round is backing up all the talk you just did. 

Saying that you will take a guy down and beat him up, then you proceed to take the guy down and beat him up, is trash talking and then backing it up.

So, what are you talking about exactly?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> "He's going to be flat on his back. If I gotta stay out there and pound on him for 25 minutes and go home and watch myself on the DVR, that's fine with me"
> 
> Was this not more or less backed up? He was 92% right
> 
> Before the first fight everyone was writing Sonnen off as just a *talker*, he was not just a *talker*.


Did you note you omitted the term "trash" when using this example?

Maybe it's my perception and I did generalize things too much in my last post, then, but this Sonnen quote is not "trash" at all. This is something actually nice to hear while waiting for a fight.

Check my POV on the following examples: 

Conor saying he is going to rest his balls on Mendes forehead. :thumbsup: 
Everything to do with the game while clever and funny, hardly offensive if any offensive at all.

Kevin Lee saying Sage Northcutt is a privileged white boy. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown: 
Trash. Uncalled, bad taste, ridiculous. 

Sonnen saying he used to converse with his pals about his country latest technologies when he was a kid while Anderson was playing in the mud with his friends. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown: 
Trash by definition. Hard to go any lower than that. Zero to do with MMA, and BTW, that's Sonnen openly saying he is a privileged white kid who doesn't give a damn about anybody's misfortune.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Did you note you omitted the term "trash" when using this example?
> 
> Maybe it's my perception and I did generalize things too much in my last post, then, but this Sonnen quote is not "trash" at all. This is something actually nice to hear while waiting for a fight.
> 
> ...



Do you really think as a little kid Sonnen was talking about the "latest technology in medicine"? I bet he was playing in the mud too. Sonnen is just trying to get under Anderson's skin any way he can... 

And no... that was not as low as you can go. Reza Madadi was aiming lower only last week, yet nobody cared... he did nothing to back it up, it ended up being just a piss in the wind.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Conor "getting his ass whooped for 2 rounds" is the most stupid thing in MMA today. He won by SECOND ROUND TKO. I mean, he finished the fight in TWO rounds. Lmao.

It's like dissing Andersn's front kick form when he kicked Vitor or something.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Conor "getting his ass whooped for 2 rounds" is the most stupid thing in MMA today. He won by SECOND ROUND TKO. I mean, he finished the fight in TWO rounds. Lmao.
> 
> It's like dissing Andersn's front kick form when he kicked Vitor or something.


It makes me wonder, do they actually think Chad can only go for a round and a half without gassing alone? Is he this out of shape? It seems they forget that Conor gut kicked him multiple times and wore his body down from the first second of the fight. Conor landed a big knee right to the gut within the first 5 seconds. Shot after shot to the stomach, not to mention the strikes to the head and he had Mendes backing away every second it was standing. 

Mendes did fine with the takedowns, he was able to get a cut on him, congratulations to Mendes. It's too bad the constant body kicks and being hit in the face wore him down and he got knocked out in the second round. 

With all of that said, it's a no brainier taking a fight on short notice makes you less prepared, including cardio. However, you can just about guarantee that had Mendes got the takedown early in the first and kept him there (and the second), he would not have gassed like that. Getting kicked in the stomach repeatedly while backing up and also getting punched in the face does a lot to drain you. If this was a new environment, say this fight took place somewhere very hot and he was on 2 weeks notice or didn't fight for a long time, I'd give more weight to his gassing. However, it was normal weather, he did have 2 weeks to train, he is a cardio machine in general and has fought recently so there's no rust, it's easy to see how those kicks effected him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah Chad Mendes was more tired in a round and a half than Fabricio Werdum is in 5 minutes. Chad Mendes will ALWAYS have more stamina than Fabricio Werdum round for round...unless he is getting hit in the stomach.

Mendes was making the rounds close. He might well have taken the the two rounds on some score cards but he was taking some huge shots too. He got KOed in two rounds. That's pretty much the simple fact of it. Now it's a whoooooole different discussion of whether you see a weakness to the ground that someone like Frankie or maybe even Jose can exploit. That's worth discussing. But talking about the Mendes fight to discredit the winner like Conor didn't beat a top 3 fighter in his weight class by second round TKO is just stupidity.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Do you really think as a little kid Sonnen was talking about the "latest technology in medicine"? I bet he was playing in the mud too. Sonnen is just trying to get under Anderson's skin any way he can...


It doesn't matter. He was insinuating something that is regular for thousands of people not only in Brazil. Trash, garbage, ridiculous, *nothing to do with MMA*, with any sport and could easily be an offense as per the UFC Code of Conduct, if that would have any value, LOL. I certainly do not remember or reference him for the previous quote you posted, but rather for this kind of stinky bullsh!t we are speaking about now. Guy is a scum. Pure and simple.



Joabbuac said:


> And no... that was not as low as you can go. Reza Madadi was aiming lower only last week, yet nobody cared... he did nothing to back it up, it ended up being just a piss in the wind.


No idea what he said. Didn't see it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sonnen's sleazy as they come but in a sport where guys try to break each other's limbs and jaws, slice each other opened with elbows and crush each other's dreams...a little quip about Brazil not having money is hardly anything harsh.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Sonnen's sleazy as they come but in a sport where guys try to break each other's limbs and jaws, slice each other opened with elbows and crush each other's dreams...a little quip about Brazil not having money is hardly anything harsh.


If only few stitches would solve children starving...

And LOL comparing someone dreaming about a belt in the future with someone wishing to have a meal today.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

So we have Brazilian and other members who hated chael and wanted to see him lose?

Marketing to the simple is simple. 

(just like mcnugget has done to me)


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oldfan said:


> So we have Brazilian and other members who hated chael and wanted to see him lose?
> 
> Marketing to the simple is simple.
> 
> (just like mcnugget has done to me)


You may ask yourself why Sonnen would get hate where hundreds of other American fighters wouldn't, but that could get complicated, so you may want to keep it simple.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Conor "getting his ass whooped for 2 rounds" is the most stupid thing in MMA today. He won by SECOND ROUND TKO. I mean, he finished the fight in TWO rounds. Lmao.
> 
> It's like dissing Andersn's front kick form when he kicked Vitor or something.


Vitor didn't so much as touch Anderson before getting KTFO. Mendes did this to McGregor for 2 rounds:










Dumb Clyde analogy is invalid, again :laugh:.

Conor TKOd Mendes at the END of the 2nd, i.e almost into the 3rd. Most UFC fighters barely train for 3 rounds in a full fight camp, this was a guy with 2 weeks on a treadmill.

I'm not saying it isn't a good win, Conor won fair and square after taking an enormous battering, against an elite albeit short notice opponent. But it's certainly not a dominating one-sided win in the way Chael's contender wins were. 

Unless Conor beats Aldo, I don't see how anyone can peg him above a Chael at this point, anyone other than his army of nuthuggers that is. If he beats and dethrones the FW legend that is Aldo, then we can start talking.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> If only few stitches would solve children starving...
> 
> And LOL comparing someone dreaming about a belt in the future with someone wishing to have a meal today.


If only a few words from Chael could cause world hunger.

Also, Chael talked about Brazi's technological prowess, not people starving.



Liddellianenko said:


> Vitor didn't so much as touch Anderson before getting KTFO. Mendes did this to McGregor for 2 rounds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said not a thing about Vitor hitting Anderson or Anderson's defence. I said it was like dissing the form on the kick.

Most guys don't train for 3 rounds. And those guys aren't champions. That fight was 5 rounds. Conor finished him 2 and a half minutes before the half way mark in the fight. How out of shape was Chad that he would have to find another 15 minutes from somewhere?

"Enormous battering". He was taken down and beat up a bit. He got cut, took a few decent shots on the feet too (something a lot forget). We both know it wasn't even anything close to an "enormous battering". Conor landed some awesome shots in between those "batterings". He didn't even take anything huge when on the ground. Some in close elbows. It probably doesn't rank in the top 100 of batterings the UFC has had in the past year.

We can START talking if Conor beats Chael? I can agree to a point, Conor right now only has a handful of wins and although he deserves this title shot, that handful of wins can crumble fast. I'd rank Chael above Conor all time (I don't really think about roids too much in these talks). That being said, Conor beating Jose Aldo ranks him WAAAAAAAAY above Chael Sonnen, because Conor will have just beat the #1 P4P guy in the world. Chael has never achieved close to that (barring the Anderson fight, but he got stopped so that's irrelevant).


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I said not a thing about Vitor hitting Anderson or Anderson's defence. I said it was like dissing the form on the kick.


And that's what I said is a DUMB analogy. Beating someone in a completely dominating fashion is different than getting beat up bad and coming back. "Form" was never even mentioned, it's all just performance. It's the dumbest comparison even by your standards. 

Did I say Conor's win over Mendes wasn't great because his final punch wasn't "stylish enough", or didn't "lean into it enough"?? NOPE. It's because he was getting his ASS HANDED TO HIM before the finish. Completely different situations.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> And that's what I said is a DUMB analogy. Beating someone in a completely dominating fashion is different than getting beat up bad and coming back. "Form" was never even mentioned, it's all just performance. It's the dumbest comparison even by your standards.
> 
> Did I say Conor's win over Mendes wasn't great because his final punch wasn't "stylish enough", or didn't "lean into it enough"?? NOPE. It's because he was getting his ASS HANDED TO HIM before the finish. Completely different situations.


Come on Lid. Be fair. Ass handed to him, is what Sonnen was doing to Anderson. Conor had a lot of success with his kicks. Enough to move him from the ass handing bracket, to plain old vanilla losing, no?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If only a few words from Chael could cause world hunger.


His words did not cause AIDS either, so if he chose to use this disease to hype his fights, that should be OK with you too, right? No need to answer that.


ClydebankBlitz said:


> Also, Chael talked about Brazi's technological prowess, not people starving.


Sonnen did not talk about Brazil's technology, he talked about American's. He talked about Anderson and his friends playing in the mud when they were kids, though. as that would be a primary option of entertainment for people who don't feel hungry more often than not.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Come on Lid. Be fair. Ass handed to him, is what Sonnen was doing to Anderson. Conor had a lot of success with his kicks. Enough to move him from the ass handing bracket, to plain old vanilla losing, no?





> "I went into shock when I saw him getting tossed around by Chad. We didn't expect that at all. I was speaking to the fans after and they told me they'd cried during that."
> 
> "Nobody was expecting it whatsoever."
> 
> "My wife panicked and she ran into the back, his two sisters were huddled together hysterical and I think Dee [McGregor's girlfriend] was rooted to the spot crying as well*.- daddy mcnugget*






Sportsman 2.0 said:


> His words did not cause AIDS either, so if he chose to use this disease to hype his fights, that should be OK with you too, right? No need to answer that.
> 
> Sonnen did not talk about Brazil's technology, he talked about American's. He talked about Anderson and his friends playing in the mud when they were kids, though. as that would be a primary option of entertainment for people who don't feel hungry more often than not.


:laugh: Chael owns you


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oldfan said:


> :laugh: Chael owns you


Believe that, old man. Keep it simple.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> :laugh: Chael owns you


Of course daddy and mommy and boyhood buddies are going to cry seeing their superman get tossed around. But that still doesn't change the objective facts. Conor dug into chads gut more then enough to represent some kind of success. if we are going to call that "ass handed to him", what on earth do we call what Sonnen did to Anderson?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Of course daddy and mommy and boyhood buddies are going to cry seeing their superman get tossed around. But that still doesn't change the objective facts. Conor dug into chads gut more then enough to represent some kind of success. if we are going to call that "ass handed to him", what on earth do we call what Sonnen did to Anderson?


The objective facts in a "ass handed to him" argument? :confused02:

like which hand he used?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Conor was barely losing the fight. It was close. I guess I'd have slightly been edging it to Mendes but Conor was landing big on the feet and Mendes wasn't being as damaging on the ground (if you point to his cuts, then no UK/Ireland fighter in history has won a fight ). This aspect was pretty even. Conor lands less with less control, but does more damage and is controlling the action standing up. The reason I'd slightly edge to Mendes was because of the shots and counters Mendes was landing on the feet.

The rounds were hardly clear cut. You just have a lot of respect for McGregor Lid, even if you don't think so. If I watch a fight and see, I dunno, Max Holloway getting taken down by someone like Cub Swanson, random two names that came to my head, I wouldn't think Max is now insanely overrated, that he completely sucks and was getting owned. I'd think he got taken down and ate a few shots. That's fairly normal. You've elevated Conor into that category that Jones and Anderson are in, where if something happens where they are not in complete control, you think that means they have been completely exposed. You're expecting dominance and are shocked with anything else.

Us Conor fans generally love his mentality, are interested in his bollocks (wow that's badly worded but too funny to cut out) and his fighting style. But we don't think Conor can't be hit like people though Anderson couldn't, or that they can't be out wrestled like a lot thought DC couldnt be. Conor CAN be KOed, he CAN be taken down and beat up, he CAN be submitted. It's a really good part of what makes him exciting, much like Robbie Lawler.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> The objective facts in a "ass handed to him" argument? :confused02:
> 
> like which hand he used?


Typical Chaelisms from the Chaelest Chaeler on the forum. Just answer the question gramps and stop skirting.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree with Soojooko here. It's his family talking. As you have probably noticed I'm one of the biggest Conor's nuthuggers here, watching the fight even after the takedown and "ass handing" I've never felt so confident about someone winning. It was so obvious Chad had nothing on him and even if he holds him down, all Conor needs is a minute standing and Chad won't hold him down for 5 rounds.
When Conor took those shots standing from Chad I think it hurt me more than it did him lol.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> He talked about Anderson and his friends playing in the mud when they were kids, though. as that would be a primary option of entertainment for people who don't feel hungry more often than not.


Wow... so he mentioned starvation by proxy? You are really reaching... even though you really don't need to. He said the Nogueira brothers tried to feed a carrot to a bus ffs, use that.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Wow... so he mentioned starvation by proxy? You are really reaching... even though you really don't need to. He said the Nogueira brothers tried to feed a carrot to a bus ffs, use that.


If you are not too lazy, go back to see I originally said nothing about hungry children. I quoted exactly what Sonnen said, the "playing in the mud" stuff.

The starvation talk came later in a discussion with Clyde, hardly my original point, but if you think Sonnen wasn't directly mocking children''s poverty with his line, maybe you are the one reaching.

The Nogueira Brothers carrot episode was totally OK, just like saying having a black belt under them was the equivalent of having a McD Happy Meal. Classic laser guided anecdotes to demoralize, frustrate and piss off your foes in the sport and nobody else. 

If you can't detect the difference between these two lines of mocking people to hype a fight, I've reached my limit trying to make that evident for you.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think starving people would give a carrot to a bus. :laugh:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Leed said:


> I don't think starving people would give a carrot to a bus. :laugh:


Well, the Nogs were full belly adults when "spotted" trying that.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Well, the Nogs were full belly adults when "spotted" trying that.


Lol, right, forgot about that. :laugh:


----------

